# Xbox One Memory



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

My memory on my XBO is about 75% gone with around 6 games on. Is there a way so not everything installs to the unit as soon ill have to delete games and everything to do with the game to have anything new on the unit :wall:


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

Just buy an external HDD.

I got a 2TB portable drive (no external power supply) for around £70.

The Xbox recognises it automatically & copies everything over to it. I've got about 15 games installed now & still have over 70% space left.


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

This is perfect - Samsung M3 Slimline 2TB USB 3.0 Portable Hard Drive - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

Just checked, 33 games installed (with 2 more downloading) & I've used 23.4%


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

As above, an external HDD is the way to go, just make sure it's 3.0


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

This is what I use










Now I only have 10% used memory


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw a toshiba advertised 3TB for £64.99, this will be what I go for


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I need one for the mrs's lap top so means I'll buy 2 :lol: thanks guys


----------

